# [SOLVED] How do I prevent 'Vaio Care Rescue' from start-up?



## Trilla83 (Oct 1, 2010)

apercele79 said:


> thank you very much, it worked!
> 
> I guess if i un-install that program, I should still be OK, right?
> 
> Thanks again!!


Hi

pardon the simplicity of this question, but what did it fall under? i want to disable this also but I cant find it in the lists. I did a control+F for "care" and "rescue" and still couldnt find it under the tab "Everything"

thanks
Trilla


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I prevent "Vaio Care Rescue" from start-up?*

Hi - 

I movd your post to a new thread. 

Reference thread --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...vate-vaio-care-rescue-at-start-up-511951.html

Did you look through all items under "Logon" tab in AutoRuns?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Trilla83 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: How do I prevent "Vaio Care Rescue" from start-up?*

Hi 

thanks for the reply, I'm attaching a screenshot of whats under Logon, either I'm blind, stupid or it just isnt my day!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I prevent "Vaio Care Rescue" from start-up?*

Hi - 

No, your vision is fine. I don't see the Sony Vaio Care Rescue either. I do see Norton Online Backup Reminder and wonder if that is part of Sony's app. Do you have any Norton apps installed? If not, uncheck that box.

Do you get a window with a message about the Sony Vaio Care Rescue? What exactly is it doing/ not doing that is causing problems for you?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Trilla83 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: How do I prevent "Vaio Care Rescue" from start-up?*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> No, your vision is fine. I don't see the Sony Vaio Care Rescue either. I do see Norton Online Backup Reminder and wonder if that is part of Sony's app. Do you have any Norton apps installed? If not, uncheck that box.
> 
> ...


I just uninstalled Norton before reading this, its a new laptop so its got all the trial version (norton, Mcafee etc) installed.

Every time I switch on my laptop the Vaio rescue care appears, I have to cancel, exit and restart to get to windows


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I prevent "Vaio Care Rescue" from start-up?*

Did you use the Norton Removal Tool? -- http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

If McAfee on there - run the McAfee Removal Tool - http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/McAfee_Removal.html

Be sure to re-boot after each removal.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Trilla83 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: How do I prevent "Vaio Care Rescue" from start-up?*

Really appreciate the help. It solved itself, or maybe the uninstall of norton did the trick, maybe!

thanks again


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I prevent "Vaio Care Rescue" from start-up?*

Hi - 

Glad to hear this is fixed. Thank you for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

